# Here we are all talking about



## kachkhan (Feb 13, 2012)

Here we are all talking about saving the most we can, living well below our means, making sure that we don't outlive our money, etc. Are we leaving too much money behind after we die? Are we sacrificing ourselves so that some loser relatives will inherit our hard earned money and blow them away mindlessly?

My sister and her husband in their mid 60's have 2 houses paid for, big savings accounts, 2 cars and he is talking about slashing his monthly expenses of $2,300. What is he thinking?

This is a guy who has been saving all his life, working hard everyday but shouldn't he be enjoying the fruit of his labour by now? FYI, they have no kids.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Do what you want as long as you don't spend more than you earn and act your wage. Everyone should live below their means, but you don't have to live _extremely_ below your means if you can lever up your human capital.

Some people love carting themselves off to boring middle management jobs until they're 65 because they get big fat paychecks. When do they enjoy the fruits of their labour? If they actually had a job that they loved doing throughout their lives they might have lived more modestly, but at least they were liberated. Isn't that what counts?

What about lottery winners? 55 million shares of LNKD will be unlocked on 02/27, book your SF area restaurants reservations accordingly. Do they deserve it? All of them? That much?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=10414


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Didn't know this was a dupe. Probably bots harvesting content for financial blogs or something. Nvm.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> http://www.canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php?t=10414


..looks like "piano-mom" has evolved to "kachkan"...trollin' fer attenshun"

I would say..they should blow all their money immediately or send it to"
"www.carver-can-use-yer-money-if-you-don't-have-any-use-for-it.com"


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

carverman said:


> ..looks like "piano-mom" has evolved to "kachkan"...trollin' fer attenshun"


I don't know who kachkan is and I don't know why she is copying my post


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

piano mom said:


> I don't know who kachkan is and I don't know why she is copying my post


How do you know the poster is a she?:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

You are watching too much CSI Carverman lol


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

marina628 said:


> You are watching too much CSI Carverman lol


Howya doing "Diamond Girl"?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> Didn't know this was a dupe. *Probably bots harvesting content for financial blogs or something*. Nvm.


Fem-Bots?


----------

